# Can an intact penis cause UTIs in women?



## Drewsmom (Jan 12, 2002)

There is a debate locally about circ'ing and one woman is saying that her friend's dh is intact and that it causes her UTIs. Does anyone know anything about this? Is this true?


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

My husbad is intact and I haven't had a UTI. Most of my partners have been and never any issues. Some women are just prone to them, particularly since our anatomy is all jumbled together! I could just as easily be her hygeine, using to harsh of soaps, not drinking enough and never actually getting rid of it in the first place.

It's not like women in Europe have them all the time. All my relatives and girlfriends I have TMI talk with NEVER complain about them. Just another myth.


----------



## Kyamo (Jun 14, 2006)

Sex can cause UTIs, yes. The penis, circed or not, (or finger, or.... ) can introduce bacteria into the urethra. I don't think it has anything to do with circumcision though.


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

Remind this woman that it is it prudent to *always* pee after sex to clear any bacteria from the urethra. It's surprising to me for how many women this is not common knowledge.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

I also agree-it doesnt matter what her husbands status is, I also get UTIs and my dh is circ'd. I kept getting them over and over for about a year but it was actually the same infection returning each time. I went on a long course of antibiotics for the specific bacteria (we did a culture) and I havent had one since.

And yes, make sure she knows she should be peeing after intercourse AND after um....playing with herself if she does. Both introduce bacteria and peeing helps flush it out.


----------



## Drewsmom (Jan 12, 2002)

Yes, yes, yes







These are all of the thoughts that have run through my head but is there an article or studies done to show this woman and this thread since so many people are involved in it that uncirc'd penises do _not_ cause UTIs?

I'm thinking that the smegma is a natural antibacterial isn't it?


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

That's anecdotal. I think some women are just more prone to get them than others.

MY DH is intact, and I haven't had a single UTI since we've been married. Not even "honeymoon cystitis". In fact, I've only had one UTI in my entire life, and that was back when I was in junior high. If intact penises CAUSED UTI's, I should have gotten at least one by now.


----------



## Mommy2anangel (Dec 17, 2007)

Hmmm, my DH is also intact and I've never had a UTI. I agree that some women are just more prone to it than others, regardless if their partner is intact or not.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drewsmom*
Yes, yes, yes







These are all of the thoughts that have run through my head but is there an article or studies done to show this woman and this thread since so many people are involved in it that uncirc'd penises do _not_ cause UTIs?

I'm thinking that the smegma is a natural antibacterial isn't it?

I doubt there's a study. Ask her whether there's any study disproving the hypothesis that intact women cause more UTIs in their partners.

I don't think smegma has much to do with it. It's not like it's germs from the foreskin that are causing the UTIs. It's germs that she has floating around that come out of her own bottom and then if she's not careful to pee after sex, etc. get forced up into the urethra. It's sex with thrusting, not the penis, that causes the UTI bacteria to go where they shouldn't.

UTIs can be tricky buggers to treat because the bacteria can form films or colonies that are resistant to antibiotic action. So if she's prone to them not only should she pee after sex but she should take cranberry capsules every day.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Dh is intact. I've had 1 UTI in my life and it was the only time I didn't pee after sex that I got one. I think it makes a big difference. Plus, as someone pointed out, she could just be getting the same one repeatedly because it's not being treated properly.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Technically anything inserted in that area can cause a UTI.

I have not had any UTIs and I have been having sex with my intact husband for 10 years now.


----------



## Greg B (Mar 18, 2006)

I would think that if there is a difference, it would be the opposite, more UTIs in women who have sex with a circumcised man, just considering the mechanics of intercourse. But I am just speculating.

The burden of proff should be on the one making the claim. And then that needs to be evaluated with all the other advantages vs disadvantages.

Regards


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Intercourse (wether it be with an intact guy, a circ'd guy, or a vibrator) can cause UTIs in women. During intercourse small amounts of old possibly contaminated pee get pushed backwards up the urethra. The way to prevent UTIs is to pee imediately after intercourse so that the fresh sterile urine rinses out the urethra.


----------



## tennisdude23 (Apr 2, 2008)

I never heard of that. I seriously doubt it. If that were true, women all over the world would be suffering from chronic UTI problems. Obviously, that's not the case.


----------



## funfunkyfantastic (Feb 9, 2008)

That's pretty ridiculous. My DH isn't circed and I have no UTIs. I haven't had one since I was a kid.

And yes i've heard the pee every time after any type of sex thing... and I do.


----------

